# My Betta Killed my/his corys



## BamaBetta (Jul 23, 2009)

First post and gotta say this is a great site!

I have a 10g tank, some plants, a statue and a tree stump cave thingy. I have 4 ghost shrimp, 3 peppered corys and 4 sunset platys. After the tank stabilized I introduced Nick Saban, my red vt male. He explored and seemed very happy, ignoring the other fish unless they came near the cave stump and he'd chase them off. After observing for an hour the wife and I went to dinner.... 3 dead corys upon my return. Platys seem all right, he's ignoring them and the shrimp. 

Any advice on another algae eater? Perhaps more than 3?

Thanks again,
Will


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum. All I can say is that bettas are very territorial and some do ok with tankmates and some don't. It really depends on the personality of the betta.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I don't know what to tell you. I have Otos, they do well with my girl Gabriel.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

I have otto's in with Zeus. He likes to check them out and sometimes lays his fins over them, but leaves them alone.


----------



## BamaBetta (Jul 23, 2009)

I've been studying the tank and noticed that Saban doesn't go to the other 1/2 of the tank. I think the outflow on the filter may be acting as a current wall to him and he feels like he's in a smaller area and that may be increasing his aggressiveness?


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Make a diffuser for the out flow then


----------



## BamaBetta (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks... I did and now Saban is moving from one side of the tank to the other. The added benefit is that when the food hits the downflow it shoots down and adds some "life" to the food, platys seem to love chasing the flakes down and even Saban will leave his pellets to hit a few flakes before retiring to watch the children play about. I'll get some pictures of my tank in a while when everything settles down a bit.

Thanks again for the information.


----------



## hermitfish (Jul 25, 2009)

Ihave 2 females and they get along fine. another betta might work unless your fish isa boy:roll:


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*i have a three gallon tank with four plants and a little cave thingy i am planing to get either another female betta and one cory or three cory and one female betta*
*already have the female seems to be very happy*


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

what are otos


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

5green said:


> what are otos


Small sucker mouth catfish (Otocinclus affinis) . unlike a pleco they stay very small.










Little algae eaters. All they do is eat and poop.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

yep i had one a long time ago with my a beta and they ignored each other and i really liked my tiny otto


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Snails. Bettas don't mind them.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Krys said:


> Snails. Bettas don't mind them.


Depends on the betta. Also snails require hard water and high calcium in the water, this makes betta's prone to fin rot.

Green Nerite snails might be ok. They are a brackish water snail that adapts to freshwater, will not reproduce in freshwater, and has a flap that covers the hole when they retreat into shell.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

I always used golden snails and they both lived happily.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

That all depends on the personality of the Betta! Some are fine with it, others not so much.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

eh. neither of my bettas had minded.


----------

